# Why is it so important to use a Pedigree Database?



## Virtualpedigrees (Apr 20, 2009)

If you're the owner of a Pedigree dog then chances are your world revolves around "Man's Best Friend". You like to stay in the loop about all that's happening in the pedigree world so you can keep up-to-date; not just about the American Pit Bull pedigrees themselves, but all sorts of information connected to health and exercise, news or just about all dog-related information.

When you attempt to discuss or share these important issues with people that don't own Pedigrees; however, they can't seem to work up enough interest or provide you with answers to any questions you might have.

That's where a Pit Bull Pedigree Database comes in. Here are some important ways in which a pit bull pedigree database makes a difference:


Pedigree databases understand your passionate involvement in your favorite bloodlines and help you keep track of them through their various services.
They help you determine the pedigree of your American Pit Bull Terrier. Getting to know the pedigree of your pit bull helps you in examining its ancestry and understanding your pit dog's strengths and weaknesses better. If you are also into breeding then this information is invaluable, but even if you aren't, it definitely leaves you with a better understanding of your loyal companion.
Most such databases allow you to advertise about your pedigrees. This is imperative in today's internet savvy age. In bygone years it was enough to advertise your pedigrees in magazines for the benefit of breeders and potential judges but now it's imperative that you have a web presence and put up information about your Pit Bull pedigree and breeding philosophy to give it an edge over other dogs that inhabit the competitive world of pedigrees.
Such databases understand your desire to share the impact your pit bull has had on your life and thus provide you the opportunity to create a profile and upload pictures that can be viewed by other Pedigree owners.
They also allow you to transfer ownership or dispute the pedigree of a particular dog.
Registered users can and do upload interesting news related to Pedigrees that keep you up-to-date with current events.
As a member you stand to benefit from the forums, encyclopedias and regular posts and articles that are all essential parts of good pedigree databases. These come in handy in times of emergency when you're at a loss.

Whichever way you look at it, you stand to benefit by joining a Pedigree database, especially if it's free


----------

